# Zusätzliche USB Ports (Kabelverbindungen)



## Carndret (7. Mai 2004)

Da ich relativ viele USB Geräte habe, will ich jetzt an mein Mainboard zwei zusätzliche USB Ports anschließen. Dazu muss ich eigentlich nur einen Stecker auf das Mainboard stecken. Das Problem ist das immer nur einer funktioniert. Wenn ich in beide ein Gerät einstecke, dann bleibt WinXP beim Start einfach hängen.
Ich glaube, dass es nur am Stecker liegt. Ich habe für jeden USB Anschluss einen roten (Vcc), weißen (-Data), grünen (+Data) und schwarzen (Ground) Draht. Nach der MB-Beschreibung  bräuchte ich aber zwei schwarze.  Eigentlich sind beide für Ground da, nur, dass der eine der "Cable Ground" ist und der andere für "Case Ground". Das heißt, mir fehlt jeweils ein Kabel doch was ist "Cable Ground"? Kann ich das nicht mit Case Ground zusammenschließen? Bisher hab ich Case Ground komplett weggelassen.


----------



## gothic ghost (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
Cable ground = Kabelerdung
Case ground = Gehäuseerdung
od du das zusammen_schliessen kannst, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Carndret (7. Mai 2004)

Sorry, ich hab mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Was es auf deutsch heißt weiß ich, nur weiß ich nicht was der Unterschied ist bzw. wohin die Kabelerdung verlaufen soll. 
Verbunden habe ich sie gerade, aber ohne Erfolg.


----------



## gothic ghost (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
bei Elektroinstallationen kann man die Erdung auf das
Minuskabel legen, sollte man eigentlich nicht veröffentlichen da
gefährlich bis tödlich, also biite nicht lesen.;-) 
Da in dem Bereich des  Computers keine Hochspannung  
ist könntest du es probieren. Auf eigene Gefahr, nicht das du Heidelberg
platt machst wenns schief geht.


----------

